
Facebook ads linked to Russia that ran through the 2016 presidential election - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/05/14/technology/facebook-ads-congress.html
======
_nalply
Something is broken there, the ads aren't shown to me. I opened the inspector
and loaded the images manually, for example
[https://static01.nyt.com/newsgraphics/2018/05/10/facebook-
ad...](https://static01.nyt.com/newsgraphics/2018/05/10/facebook-
ads/assets/images/P\(1\)0003143-360_x2.jpg)

~~~
EarthIsHome
Turn off your adblocker. :-)

I had the same problem.

~~~
_nalply
Haha, how ironic.

------
EarthIsHome
To me, these don't look like ads; they look like events and posts shared by
users.

Or are these shared events and posts bring used as ads?

You'll have to turn off your adblocker to see the ads.

~~~
gnode
My recollection is that Facebook mixes advertising posts into users feeds
amongst subscribed content making the two difficult to distinguish, as people
pay more attention to them that way.

------
carlmr
I don't recognize any of these.

